

Talentpad is shutting down - nnain
http://talentpad.com/blog/?p=453

======
nnain
They didn't keep their costs low (too many employee perks/parties and stuff),
the operation was wholly dependent on investors, and to start with, the idea
wasn't all that scalable anyway (1-on-1 hiring is tricky, to say that you'll
find the best talent for a company is an over-statement.)

